# BLASC - Nur englische Server?!



## Acanis (7. Dezember 2005)

Habe dazu nichts gefunden und im IRC konnte mir auch keiner helfen^^...
Also mal hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:
Ich spiele mit deutschem Client auf einem englischen Server!
Und diese Website kam mir gerade recht, finde ich toll^^!...

Ich wollte auch sehr gerne die Heroldfunktion benutzen, habe mir das Tool sofort runtergeladen und nutze es seit ca. 2 Tagen^^...

Nur finde ich meinen Herold nicht... Oo
Bei der Realmauswahl scheinen auch nur deusche Realms dabei zu sein?!...
Vergesst ihr die Deutschen auf englsichen Servern oder habe ich was übersehen^^?

Danke&MfG^^


----------



## B3N (8. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Acanis,

ja das ist richtig, bei uns stehen nur deutsche Server. Grund dafür ist, dass wir uns auf die deutschen Server beschränken, da wir auch eine deutsche Datenbank sind. Es gibt ein paar wirklich gute englische Webseiten, welche die UK Server bereits gelistet haben.

Im Moment stehen die englischen Server auf jedenfall bei uns nicht zur Verfügung, evt. später mal, doch im Moment nicht. Tut mir wirklich leid.


----------



## Acanis (8. Dezember 2005)

Das ist traurig :/
Ich habe den Client ja auf Deutsch und daher wären "Hilfen" auf Deutsch natürlich auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Englisch reicht mir Thottbot als SuFu für den Kleinkrams und n Herold wär halt nett gewesen :/

Naja, ich hoffe, ihr baut das ein, ich benutzt das Tool trotzdem, um die Datenbank zu "verbessern"^^... Das tut ja trotzdem!?^^

Ich fänds echt gut,w enn ihr das auch für eng. Server macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uns einfach zu vergessen, weil wir so "mutig" sind und auf englischen Servern spielen*tsss* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *grins*

Naja, gut...^^ Danke für die Info, muss ich netmehr suchen^^...

MfG


----------



## B3N (8. Dezember 2005)

Danke das du uns trotzdem unterstützt. BLASC funktioniert totzdem, da du ja auf einem deutschen Client spielst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (8. Dezember 2005)

d.h. wenn ich mir jetz den englischen client hole, funzt blasc netmehr?
bzw zieht keine infos mehr aus dem game?


----------



## Regnor (8. Dezember 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. wenn ich mir jetz den englischen client hole, funzt blasc netmehr?
> bzw zieht keine infos mehr aus dem game?
> [post="105724"][/post]​



ein glasklares jein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein BLASC wird weiterhin funktionieren. Auch dein Charakter wird weiterhin in der Datenbank angezeigt. Insofern du auf einem deutschen Server spielst. 

Die Wissensdatenbank wird dann jedoch nicht mehr abgeglichen. Einfach aus dem Grund   das BLASC eine deutschsprachige Wissensdatenbank ist und wir deshalb auch nur deutschsprachige Daten in der Wissensdatenbank anzeigen.


----------



## Rookie (8. Dezember 2005)

d.h. es werde keine npcs mehr aufgezeichnet, keine drops, etc?
btw: geil, sogar ne nachtschicht habters...


----------



## Regnor (8. Dezember 2005)

Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. es werde keine npcs mehr aufgezeichnet, keine drops, etc?
> [post="105726"][/post]​



genau, weil die dann mit englischer beschreibung/namen/etc in der Datenbank landen würden. Und genau diesen Mischmasch möchten wir verhindern.



			
				Rookie schrieb:
			
		

> btw: geil, sogar ne nachtschicht habters...


... die sich jetzt auch in die Heia verabschiedet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 
Reg


----------



## Rookie (8. Dezember 2005)

thx und gut nacht, ich werd auf mein gf warten, kommt erst 1.00uhr zurück nach hause -.-


----------



## Fadec (26. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Acanis,
> 
> ja das ist richtig, bei uns stehen nur deutsche Server. Grund dafür ist, dass wir uns auf die deutschen Server beschränken, da wir auch eine deutsche Datenbank sind. Es gibt ein paar wirklich gute englische Webseiten, welche die UK Server bereits gelistet haben.
> 
> ...



Hey !

Auch ich spiele mit dem deutschen Client auf einem englischen Server.

Ich kann allerdings nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum Ihr euch nur auf die deutschen Server beschränkt. Der Mischmasch mit "deutsch / englischen Items" leuchtet mir ein.
Aber bei den Servern ist es doch egal, die (deutschen) Items heissen auch auf den englischen gleich und wie Du auch geschrieben hast, funktioniert Blasc ja trotzdem.

Es ging also einfach darum die wenigen Spieler auch im Herold anzuzeigen, oder? Immerhin tragen wir ja auch zum deutschen Drop-Item-Schnitt bei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Chance?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Auf eine englischen Seite passen wir ja auch nicht wirklich, weil wir ja deutsche Items haben...)


----------

